# FSW Applications with Humanitraina and Compassionate or Substitute Evaluation Request



## singgineer (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi,

If due to shortage of ponits ( I mean if someone scores only 63,64 or 65 points) the main applicant request for Substituted evaluation of his FSW application or Humanitarian and Compassionate considerations on his applications, what are the chances of getting FSW immigration in this case?

Anyone of you who have ever heard of success in this case please share your story with me please.

Regards,


DM


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

This is what I could find:



> Humanitarian and Compassionate requests
> 
> Requests for Humanitarian and Compassionate consideration made from outside Canada will be processed in the usual manner, except in the case where the request accompanies a Federal Skilled Worker application not identified for processing under Ministerial Instructions as stated above.


Canada Gazette – GOVERNMENT NOTICES 

And here I can read that you are not eligible for Humanitarian and compassionate considerations if you do not already live in Canada:


> Who may apply?
> You may apply for permanent residence on humanitarian and compassionate grounds if you:
> 
> 1. currently live in Canada;
> ...


Guide 5291 - Humanitarian and Compassionate Considerations idtphp


----------

